# Pink Eyeliner!?



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

This is Lexi. She's a 4 month old long haired chihuahua. She's white with just a few little chocolate markings. She has the pink eyeliner around her eyes..








I dont see many chihuahuas, even white ones, with the pink. My mom has never met Lexi but has seen her in pictures. She thinks she looks weird and ugly because of her eyes  It makes me really sad to hear her say that..I love my Lexi and think she is beautiful and unique!

Does anyone else have a chihuahua with pink eye liner instead of the black or brown eyeliner???


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I have never seen it but I am not very experienced. I think she is just beautiful and very unique


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is beautiful has her own cool look. Id love to have her such a beautiful baby.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I was thinking about it and I think she might be allergic to her food as Amberleah was just as pink and now better. What do you feed her?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have never seen it but I think she is beautiful. My mom has never seen Jaxx but makes comments about him being so small, she has always had large dogs. I just try to ignore it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

Definety beatiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I would love to see pics if anyone else has a dog with pink eye liner!!
She is not allergic to her food. The lining around her eyes and inner ears have been just as pink since birth..plus, I think the vibrance from the pic makes it look a little more 'pink' that it actually is. She just doesnt have pigment in that skin.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She's delightful


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My first chi had pink around her eyes, very pink ears & a pink nose. As she got older, the pink blended in more or faded. The pics do look like she has an over-abundance of pink around her eyes, but none-the-less, she is adorable!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Thanks everyone! I would love to see pics if anyone else has a dog with pink eye liner!!
> She is not allergic to her food. The lining around her eyes and inner ears have been just as pink since birth..plus, I think the vibrance from the pic makes it look a little more 'pink' that it actually is. She just doesnt have pigment in that skin.


Ok i was just thinking about it. Amberleah was like that too at birth but got worse as soon as she was put on food. She is adorable.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is so pretty in pink, she looks so girlie and sweet. I love her looks.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone..she has the personality to match her sweet, girly look! We love her very much!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Personally, I don't think there is such a thing as an ugly dog...especially a puppy. Yours is particularly CUTE. Don't take everything you hear from others to heart...even if it's coming from family, sometimes people don't realize how much their silly little remarks can hurt someone, take it with a grain of salt. My Chanel gets called ugly once in a while, because she's too big for a Chi, her ears are floppy, body is long, etc....honestly I could care less, I'm proud of her, she's courageous, smart, outgoing, extremely sweet, affectionate and very resilient...a true reflection of her owner. I put a lot of work into her, which resulted in a very good girl, she is perfection itself to me. Beauty should come from within, otherwise no matter how generous mother nature was with you, if you are a brat, your looks won't get you far.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is beautiful! I don't understand why other people think it is okay to criticize dogs. Would they want you critiquing them or their children? No.

Dogs are truly selfless, kind, innocent creatures. They can't be ugly, but yours is especially pretty because she's a chi. Don't let others get to you, they just don't have good taste 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Well thank you LS, that does make since and makes me feel better  Your right. She is mine and I love her and thats all that matters! I would like to see other chihuahuas like her though...I just cant find any


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Lexi is beautiful!!!! I think she is so sweet looking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How in the world could anyone consider your baby ugly? She's beautiful!! She looks so sweet!! That lil look on her precious face is heart melting! Some people just have to have negative things to say. Not even realizing how much their words can hurt. :/ I honestly see not one thing ugly about your Angel. :love5: xxx


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

aww she looks so sweet  i just did a quick google search and there are quite a few on there with pink around the eyes..you have a cutie there anyway


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

LittlePixie said:


> My mom has never met Lexi but has seen her in pictures. She thinks she looks weird and ugly because of her eyes  It makes me really sad to hear her say that..I love my Lexi and think she is beautiful and unique!


No offense to your mum, but she is crazy. Lexi is the cutest little thing ever! She's a total doll. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She has a lot of white markings which include her eyes, that is why the skin is not pigmented there. Usually the eyes are one of the places that have colour, even on dogs with a lot of white, so their eye rims are pigmented. Dogs that are white all over, without the white spotting gene that yours has, will have pigmented eye rims too.
I think she is very pretty, and you should be proud of her unique markings.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Wicked Pixie, I know..thats why I was wondering if anyone else had a white chi with the pink eye liner cause all the ones I have seen, even on google have the black riming..not pink.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is adorable !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Wicked Pixie, I know..thats why I was wondering if anyone else had a white chi with the pink eye liner cause all the ones I have seen, even on google have the black riming..not pink.




Your girl reminds me of Eva, a Chi we have on the forum, you can see her in this thread....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/75096-pack-christmas-pics-foster-pups.html


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Its completely normal, and even common in light colored chihuahuas. Its just a lack of skin pigment, if you ever read anything that talks about "self colored pigment" its referring to the "pink" on light dogs, or the dilute on chocolates and blues. I have a girl with it


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you LS, Your right! My Lexi does look very similar to Eva!!! Very cool, thanks for that! 
And to mydaddysjag, would you mind posting a pic of your chi that has the pink eyeliner? Thanks!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was thinking same thing Theresa. might have a food allergy but she is beautiful


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Your babies are precious!! My Hope was very pink as a baby. It faded and now just her belly is pink.

The sweet one on the left looks Merle. I wondered if the pink baby was also Merle and this could contribute to the unusual color. Anyone familiar with albinism in a Chi? This was also a thought although her nose and eyes are pigmented.

No matter what, they both are sweeties!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Pixie, my girl on the left of my signature pic is a blue merle spotted on white. She has light blue eyes. She is not related at all to Lexi though. Lexi has a chocolate nose and chocolate lips but her eye rims, ears, belly, feet, ect. are all pink. Im sure she does not have a food allergy. Se has been seen by a vet multiple times and they never suggested that and she has been on 2 different foods and there was no change to her pink skin to either of them. She was on purina puppy show as a baby and then recently, since I got her, has been on taste of the wild. She doesnt itch or anything. I know its not an allergy, she just has pink skin...Oh, and her and her mom are literally twins..same coloring, same markings, same pink around the eyes.. I just havnt seen any others besides them with the pink around the eyes like that, thats why I was hoping someone could explain it or at least maybe someone else had a chi like her.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I will try and get another pic or two of Lexi tomorrow so you can see..the pic I posted isnt the best. The pink shows threw the fur a lot on that pic making her eyes look more pink and 'bald; looking than they really are. it just looks like she has pink eyeliner on


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Pixie, my girl on the left of my signature pic is a blue merle spotted on white. She has light blue eyes. She is not related at all to Lexi though. Lexi has a chocolate nose and chocolate lips but her eye rims, ears, belly, feet, ect. are all pink. Im sure she does not have a food allergy. Se has been seen by a vet multiple times and they never suggested that and she has been on 2 different foods and there was no change to her pink skin to either of them. She was on purina puppy show as a baby and then recently, since I got her, has been on taste of the wild. She doesnt itch or anything. I know its not an allergy, she just has pink skin...Oh, and her and her mom are literally twins..same coloring, same markings, same pink around the eyes.. I just havnt seen any others besides them with the pink around the eyes like that, thats why I was hoping someone could explain it or at least maybe someone else had a chi like her.


I had Amberleah to many vets and to a university vet hospital and thousand of dollars later not one said she had allergy's, turn out she is allergic to so many things also just figured out today, probably chicken too. I am not saying she does have allergy's just kinda looks like my girl when she was flaring. Also Amberleah never itched either .


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you think she has allergies just because the pigment around her eyes is pink? She was born that way before she even ate food..I have pics of her at like 3 weeks old and it looks the same now as it did then so Im pretty sure the color of her pigment is not due to an allergy. Its just the color of her skin. The picture I posted makes it look much more PINK than it really is...its more of a skin color..just a plain peachy color really..I will post better pics tomorrow.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Do you think she has allergies just because the pigment around her eyes is pink? She was born that way before she even ate food..I have pics of her at like 3 weeks old and it looks the same now as it did then so Im pretty sure the color of her pigment is not due to an allergy. Its just the color of her skin. The picture I posted makes it look much more PINK than it really is...its more of a skin color..just a plain peachy color really..I will post better pics tomorrow.


Not just the pigment she looks swollen and blotch in the photo just like Amberleah was. Of course I can be wrong. I had so much trouble with vets finally Christie (HULY) got me in touch with her holistic girl and Amberleah pinkness is gone.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, I just took this pic of Pixie and Lexi in bed together








You can see Lexi's eyes. The coloration is much better in this pic so you can see what Im talking about now. Her skin is a peachy skin color, not pink. The first pic I posted on this thread had terrible coloring so it made them look more red than they really are.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness that picture of Pixie and Lexi sleeping is adorable!
They are just too cute. How old is Pixie?


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, they love each other  They are snuggled together next to me right now. Pixie is 5 months.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They look so similar, yet are different, it's crazy. They look precious together,
they compliment one another nicely. How are you holding up raising two puppies
at once?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

OK i can see it's a different pink than Amberleah was, here few photo when she was 6 months old and sick didn't know it was allergy's 




























She is so much better now, but just found out she can not have chicken.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I notice they look really cute together. The cool thing is, they both have a golf ball size spot on their backs near their butts in the exact same area but Pixie's is solid black and Lexi's is chocolate! The spots are matching! its so cute! They arnt related at all though. Its actually easier than I thought having two of them. They are on the same schedules, like going outside to potty, eating, sleeping, ect. and so they do everything together. Its actually pretty easy Id say..the only thing is, its getting hard for me to bend down and pick them both up cause Im 8 months pregnant hahaha


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Chitheresa, I tried to explain that its a natural skin color vs. pink..the first pic I posted the coloring must have been off and made the pink look super bright pink for some reason. But yeah, it doesnt look anything like your chi did..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Yeah, I notice they look really cute together. The cool thing is, they both have a golf ball size spot on their backs near their butts in the exact same area but Pixie's is solid black and Lexi's is chocolate! The spots are matching! its so cute! They arnt related at all though. Its actually easier than I thought having two of them. They are on the same schedules, like going outside to potty, eating, sleeping, ect. and so they do everything together. Its actually pretty easy Id say..the only thing is, its getting hard for me to bend down and pick them both up cause Im 8 months pregnant hahaha




I agree, I have 4 dogs, and routine makes things very easy and organized.
Congrats on your pregnancy! That is exciting. I'm happy for you. :love2:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Chitheresa, I tried to explain that its a natural skin color vs. pink..the first pic I posted the coloring must have been off and made the pink look super bright pink for some reason. But yeah, it doesnt look anything like your chi did..


Well I just get worried after what Amberleah lou lou went through and if it was allergy save you a lot of money and time to fig it out. I am glad she is OK. Vets even wanted me to put her to sleep. Sorry if I offended you. It was just out of love.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

What an adorable angel! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I have seen that, it's probably her unique characteristic. She pink and girly, I love her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think she is adorable. You wanted me to post a bigger photo of Zoey. Here is one I took a couple weeks ago. She will be 5 next month. I will see if I can find one of her around 4 months and compare them.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Here is our sweet Max RIP he was 11 in this photo. He had pink around his eye that was white around it.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Here is Zoey around 4 months. Her ears used to be really pink


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I googled and found this interesting bit of info 

Jack is more prone to skin and digestive issues because of his piebald coloring. Some congenital problems - including deafness, vision issues, immune system issues, etc. - are associated with white coloring. During embryonic development, stem cells along the neural crest move and differentiate into, among other things, pigment and eye cells and ear cells and immune system cells. The piebald gene affects the mobility of these precursor cells.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Cuteness overload!  I think it's just a rare genetic thing if her mummy is the same. I googled albinism in dogs and came across 'half albino' dogs. It is very rare but I would assume this because of the dark spot, dark eyes and chocolate nose and mouth while the rest of her skin has no pigment. She really is unique  
x


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've never seen a dog with pink around their eyes but I think she's unique and beautiful. Your other dog is gorgeous too. I'd love to see more pics of them.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

My parson russell terrier had the same pink round his eyes, as he got older (not sure at what age) it turned black


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is cute cute cute!! I agree the lack of pigment is normal in some dogs. I also tend to think allergy as well. Her skin in her ears & around her eyes is quick pink but also looks to be missing a bit of fur around her eyes (sign of allergy). It's possible that she doesn't have an allergy...and just apart of loosing puppy coat & getting in adult coat but she definitely does look like she's pretty sparse in fur around her eyes at the moment. If it's an allergy she may become pinker shortly after eating.

Both your pups are very cute though. I agree...the compliment each other very nicely.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

MChis, did you see the other pic I posted of her? The first pic was a terrible example because of the coloration of it..her ears and eyes are far from being that pink..I posted a new pic I took in perfect lighting so you can see exactly how pink they really are. She isnt missing fur around her eyes either..I dont know why it looks like that.


----------

